# Wyoming 1/5/17



## Beachernaut

Woke up to 18" of fluffy stuff today. I knew it'd dump on us, the motor on my plow died yesterday. I'm overnighting a new one, so hopefully I'll be up and running tomorrow afternoon. Here's a few pics I shot this morning.










The drive to work this morning.









Clearing off my work truck.









I'll post more when I get a chance, and hopefully tomorrow evening I'll have some cleanup pics.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice.

Ain't that the way it goes....


----------



## Beachernaut

Yup, I was out cleaning up some driveways on my lunch break, and bam... The plow died. I knew then and there that it was going to dump on us. My own fault though, it's a known issue with these plows and I was still running on the original. Should be replacing them every 3 years at most, and I got 8 out of it.


----------



## Mistifier

If thats all it takes, I'm dumping sand in my reservoir! Enjoy it while u can. Good on you for thinking to take pics


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very nice.....


----------



## Beachernaut

Well... UPS says they'll be delivering my new motor this afternoon, so I should be pushing some snow this evening.
Been cold (-30 this morning) so the snow should still be fairly light. A friend came over and cleaned some of my driveway last night. Here are before and after pics.


















I'm also patiently waiting for the wind to come up. Wouldn't take much to turn this into a ground blizzard with lots of drifts.


----------



## BUFF

Wyoming gets wind......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## scottr

Beachernaut said:


> Well... UPS says they'll be delivering my new motor this afternoon, so I should be pushing some snow this evening.
> Been cold (-30 this morning) so the snow should still be fairly light. A friend came over and cleaned some of my driveway last night. Here are before and after pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also patiently waiting for the wind to come up. Wouldn't take much to turn this into a ground blizzard with lots of drifts.


What's that bright thing in the sky above the house ?


----------



## Beachernaut

BUFF said:


> Wyoming gets wind......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yeah. Luckily it stayed down until today.



scottr said:


> What's that bright thing in the sky above the house ?


Hehehehe.... That's what happens when I get a bright idea... Not sure what that idea may have been....

Anyway, the motor came Friday, and I spent Friday evening and part of Saturday finishing my drive along with a bunch of others. Didn't get much in the way of pics or video footage.

Here's a pic after cleaning up behind my shop.









We had a regular blizzard hit us this afternoon. Snowing and blowing for a few hours. Then just like it started, it quit.


----------



## Beachernaut

Here's a little clip cleaning around my shop.


----------



## BUFF

Beachernaut said:


> Yeah. Luckily it stayed down until today.


 I was at my uncles place west of Medicine Bow for Xmas. Xmas eve day it was mid forty's, sun and no wind a great day to call yotes and shoot a few prairie dogs. 2tracks had drifts as to be expected but nothing to major to deal with. Wake up Xmas morning to 4-5" of snow, no wind and decide to head out to see about shooting a yote. I was able to see where I had punched through drifts the day before but decided to turn around where it was a little sketchy the day before. With in a 1/2mile of turning around the wind kicked up and I could barely see the front of the pickup let alone see where I had punched through drifts. It was slow going to say the lease.
Peak wind was 62mph and the average for the day was 45mph. As the day went on it just got colder and it was miserable feeding cows. Couldn't leave to come home till late Monday when 287 was reopened.
Probably one of the better Xmas's I've had for a few years.

So is the square body pickup 4wd and what are your plans for it?


----------



## Beachernaut

Lunch vs after work today. Same piece of road a few hours apart.





BUFF- Yeah, we get wind, but there are other perks to living out in the middle of nowhere. 
The truck in the video is currently mostly stripped. What you see is a bare chassis (with axles/suspension obviously) with just the body on it. My plan is to do a full frame off restore on it. My multi year project that's on hold for now while I sell my place and move. Oh yeah, yup it's 4WD.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah I love the middle of nowhere...... it's a great place to clear your head...... I bought 80acres of sage/ pasture ground from my wives grandpa between Lander and Hudson. The plan is to start building a shop in about 5yrs, then a house. 
I ask about the pickup because I have a 86 k5 I'm "playing "with and recently acquired a 83 K30 in a trade. So I'm looking for donor vehicles for the small PITA things that are harder to come by.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

nice pics, how many gallons of oil or propane do you guys go through a month out there when its -30 and windy? i know when its 15 and windy in NJ our heater is on most of each hour and using up a gallon an hour fuel @2.35gallon. Your trucks start ok even with block heaters plugged in? I assume all equipment needs to be indoors or plugged in too? I know our newer john deeres start to struggle low teens or single digits seems like they may never start but eventually get them sputtering when its 0-10deg out. -30 i doubt they'd even crank over.


----------



## Beachernaut

Hi Ramairfreak- I heat my house using Propane. In the cold months of winter I usually go through $250-$300 of propane. Not sure how many gallons that'd be. I budget $200 per month for November- March, and that keeps my tank at an average of 60% full. Luckily we don't usually see temps below -20 for more than a few days at a time, so it's not required to have our vehicles plugged in (depending on the vehicle). I don't have any equipment other than my pickup and plow, and the truck is gas, so it's not as sensitive to temps as diesel would be. Other than making sure my coolant isn't a mix, and regular maintenance, I don't do anything special to my truck. However, I am very careful about not abusing my truck while all of the moving parts are still cold.

Most of the people I know with diesel trucks/equipment have various heaters on them (oil/tank/block/etc).


----------



## Beachernaut

Woke up to another 6-8" of fluffy stuff. Didn't take any pictures, but did pull some stills off my dash cam.

The drive to work.

















A quick trip into town at mid day.









I suspect I'll be out late clearing driveways.


----------



## BUFF

Well good for you...... it's another balmy day (56*) in Northern Co on the Front Range. At least the mtn's are getting hammered, snow pack for us is over 150% for the state and as you know there's another 4months <> to go.


----------



## Beachernaut

Wow... It's stayed relatively cold here. I think we may have been above freezing once or twice, but usually not higher than teens.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beachernaut said:


> Wow... It's stayed relatively cold here. I think we may have been above freezing once or twice, but usually not higher than teens.


Count your blessings, been in the mid 30's-low 40's here for the last week. Except Saturday when it was 60ish. Dreary, rainy, foggy, misty, downright crappy every day except for Saturday, and it still didn't dry oot.


----------



## Beachernaut

The wind started last night while I was clearing driveways. Got pretty bad about the same time I finished. My driveway (done last) started drifting before I finished clearing it. Here's a few pics I snapped. Later I'll see if there's any good footage on my dash cam.

Driveway before and after.

















Here I'm clearing out my wind rows. If you look closely you can see the snow trying to drift in as I'm cleaning.


----------



## BUFF

Looks like you need a couple rows of Cedars/Spruces or snow fence for the drifting.


----------



## Beachernaut

If I were staying in this house I would. But I'm selling it, so it'll be someone else's problem soon.


----------



## BUFF

LOL... Great answerThumbs Up


----------



## Beachernaut

Did some drift chasing last weekend. Managed to get a few shots from a lane that needed cleared. Luckily the day after clearing this one, temps came up enough to crust the snow so it doesn't drift quite as bad. 
Unfortunately, the snow on the down wind side of this lane is already as tall as my plow, so it's difficult to throw the snow over into the field.


----------

